# Inversor 12 V DC a 120 V AC de 60 Hz



## jher31

Escribo para solicitar información y/o ayuda de su parte ya que estoy realizando mi tesis de grado y estoy proponiendo un fuente de 12 dc a 120 ac para poner a trabajar un microondas, tengo varios circuitos, dentro de lo que cabe basicos, que cumple con los principios de circuitos inversores, un generador de frecuencia, etapa de pre-amplificación, etapa amplificadora etc....

Hasta los momentos no he logrado levantar un circuito para poder terminar mi tesis y es la oprtunidad de solicitar su ayuda para ver si conocen algun link o si alguno de ustedes tiene algun circuito para este fin. Una de las cosas de las cuales hay que estar muy pendiente es sobre los relacion de concumo potencia - corriente que puede tener un microondas, no he lograco precisar esto.

Muchas gracias de ante mano a cualquiera de ustedes que me pueda ayudar con esto. Saludos.


----------



## gonta

la verdad si vas a tratar de hacer funcionar un conversor de estos  para que haga trabajar un microondas, lo veo que te  va a resultar muy oneroso  y  dado que la potencia de los microondas son de cerca de los 1000 watt mas o menos... no se man  sera un conversor muy grande  .... para el uso q le vas a dar


----------



## mAvErIcK77

Hola a todos,

Es mi primera publicacion en este foro, estoy buscando el diagrama de como poder realizar  inversor de 12dc a 120ac con 60hz de aprox 400w

Lo ocupo para poder conectar aparatos, como un laptop o un dvd, solo q los diagramas q he encontrado tiene el problema de q al final especifican q no son aptos para este tipo de aparatos, soy nuevo en esto, ojala me pudieran orientar en como poder realizar el inversor, y saber q componentes necesito.

*Espero sus respuestas                       
               Gracias.*


----------



## Fogonazo

Tu laptop te conviene alimentarla directo con bajo voltaje, un conversor CC-CC de la tension que necesita tu portatil.

Y si te fijas en el foro hay varios inversores, respecto a la posibilidad o no de emplearlo para el DVD, habria que probar.

La diferencia de circuitos entre un inversor de onda cuadrada y uno cuasi-senoidal es  importante hay que ver si se justifica realmente.


----------



## rodriguis

yo he armado un inversor de 12 v a 127 volts, pero el principal problema es la potencia a la hora de conectarles carga. alguien pudiera decirme como aumentar la potencia de mi inversor, o si tengo que adaptarle una etapa de pwm para aumentar la potencia. muchos me han comentado esto


----------



## Gradmaster

lo que vas a tener que hacer para aumentar la potencia sera fabricar tu propio transformadorr, estoy en el mismo dilema, lo complicado de este transformador es que necesitas aumentar en gran medida la tension sin aumentar demaciado la impedancia del devanadol principal para que pueda circular la mayor cantidad de corriente posible, ademas debes conseguir para este devanado un calibre mayor que el de los transformadores convencionales, busca información sobre transformadores toroidales y si encuentras algo que nos pueda servir a todos deja la liga o la información , saludios y exito.


::La barrera que separa a una buena idea de un gran invento es la constancia
Fabian betancourt


----------



## frankKM

figura que los transformadores toroidales evitan el problema el problema sigue siendo
la intensidad del primario y el hilo del secundario 
hay tema para rato


----------



## Gradmaster

Bueno me referia a un transformadorr toroidal por que la perdida de campo es menor ademas se evita vibracion entre las placas que ocurriria en transformadores convencionales, y cuando mencione que lo importante era no aumentar demaciado la corriente, y pido disculpas por no mencionarlo, es utilizar un alambre esmaltado de mayor calibre, asi podra circular la corriente que se necesite, para este caso el devanado primario debe ser mayor que el secundario para conservar la ley de la potencia P=IV, y la formula del transformador sacada del libro, dispositivos electronicos, Vo=Vi Ns/Np, no se que tan precisa sea esta corfula pero sera un indicio que como construir tu transformador

::La barrera que separa a una buena idea de un gran invento es la constancia 
Fabian betancourt


----------



## supermico

para construir un inversor de 800W o 1KW de onda senoidal  y alimentarlo con 12 voltios no me parece una buena idea, ya que estaria la corriente por unos 100A, estoy diseñando un circuito que son dos partes.una fuente conmutada de 24V a 150VDC, y despues para convertir los 150VDC a 110AC senoidal se puede usar el mismo principio del amplificador claseD  en puente H y una onda senoidal de 60HZ.. para llegar a los 800W que muchos buscan aqui en estos foros, toca que alguien nos ayude a buscar los FETS apropiados para esto. pronto estare subiendo los diagramas

aqui les dejo este diagrama de una fuente de 24 a 160v


----------



## marcos pedreañez

Mis estimados colegas inventores y afines  como lo dice el compañero hay que diseñar "el transformador" porque de los circuitos osciladores hay varios ,Puedes hacerlo con el Ka3525,como tambien con el Cd4047 ,tambien los pueden hacer con transistores 2N3055,tambien con mosfet y tambien usando TTL.Ya que dicho transformador es la clave para la Potencia ,que tiene que ver con la relacion  P=V*I  ok en la red hay muchos tipos de circuitos osciladores como lo dije anteriormente .La Idea es que hay que diseñar un transformador con nucleo de hierro o un transformador con nucleo de ferrita ,ya que este tiene menos perdidas y puede trabajar a alta frecuencia o frecuencias diferentes a los 50 o 60 HZ..En la red hay programas que pueden bajar para diseñar dicho transformador ....como tambien el programa para simular el circuito de su invencion pueden utilizar el "multisim" como el programa PCB para la elaboracion del circuito impreso que vayan a utilizar para el diseño..mis amigos Yo mi mi parte estoy tratando de hacer una fuente que tenga como minimo 500 Wattios  que sea osciladora en Ac y que regule tambien en Dc y tenga como entradas voltajes de 12,24,48 de DC ,Pueden tambien trabajar con mosfets para convertir 12V De DC a 24 voltios Vpp(AC) ..tambien pueden trabajar para inyectar frecuencia a los mosfets un NE555 como astable a la compuerta de los mosfet y este tenga salida en tren de pulsos dependiendo si la frecuencia que inyectan sea variable .y muchos caminos la idea se centra en sus objetivos a trazar....para el colega que tiene como tesis en su carrera ,empieza por ahi .Te recuerdo lo fundamental es la potencia del transformador y la carga que vas alimentar lo demas en pan comido.


----------



## Rick-10

La potencia del inversor depende exclusivamente del transformador utilizado, entonces si desean hacer un inversor de alta potencia tendran que conseguir un transformador bien grande y transistores de alta potencia. No es posible utilizar un transformador toroidal, debido a que este solo funciona con alta frecuencia y solo se puede es utilizar baja frecuencia

Con respecto a hacer funcionar un microondas, no veo muy factible la idea de utilizar un inversor, seria mas barato comprar un generador electrico.

Este año hice un proyecto para el colegio, el "Elevador de Tension"

El aparato convierte los 12VCD en 220VCA y entrega una potencia maxima de 140W

Aqui les dejo el trabajo escrito y algunas fotos del inversor


----------



## miguelangelmarc

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y también estoy intentando hacer un inversor de 12cd a 120ac. lo que dice el compañero marcos pedreañez, es verdad pero lo que se quiere en realidad es hacer un inversor sin transformador, claro está, que para aumentar el voltaje 12cd a aproximadamente 150dc, tenemos que utilizar un toroide, y a la vez tener la corriente necesaria, para así tener la potencia que se quiera y luego pasarla por un oscilador preferiblemente, de señal cuasisenoidal, lo más parecido a la senoidal, pero aquí está mi problema, ¿qué transistores utilizaríamos ahí? y como seria la configuración?
Esto lo hago para no estar fabricando nuestros propios transformadores tan grades y pesados.
Si saben algo al respecto háganlo llegar a todos yo seguiré intentado como lograr realizar el diseño.


----------



## Gradmaster

Puedes usar Mosfet, o IGBT's, aunque aplicando algo de teoria de los variadores de frecuencia puedes usar hasta SCR's, triac's, etc. hay una gran gama de elementos de potencia que puedes utilizar y los usarias de la siguiente manera,  el derivado central del primario lo conectarias a Tension +Vcc y los transistores los usas como drenadores uno para cada hilo restante del primario, almenos es la configuracion mas usada no se si la mas efectiva, pero funciona que es lo importante. 

exito con el proyecto.


----------



## miguelangelmarc

gracias de todos modos. pero recuerda que no voy a utilizar transformadorr de salida, la proteccion galvanica esta antes.lo que tengo de salida es 150dc por lo momentos, a partir de hai es que voy a general la señal.


----------



## lllAguirrelll

Pues para hacer este proyecto, se ocupan mas conocimientos de Electrónica de potencia.

Para hacer lo que comentas, Un Inversor-Elevador y supongo que lo quieres Monofasico por las cargas que propones, requieres un Boost y inversor puente completo con tensión de salida modulada en anchura de pulso, ya la cuestion de la potencia que requieras la puedes obtener en base a conceptos simples como si quieres mayor corriente conectas lo elevadores en paralelo y mayor voltaje en serie y detalles asi.

Entre mas potencia requieras el amperaje aumentara por lo que debes cuidar muy bien el diseño y que los elementos que uses sean capaces de realizar el trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## A.V.

Yo creo que usando el principio de un amplificador clase D (como ya dijeron) con transistores fet de alto voltaje y corriente alimentado con +- 150v (digo 150v como un ejemplo pero, en realidad, la tensión necesaria para obtener 110 o 220v) y un generador de onda senoidal de tipo XR8038 . Funcionará?
Será posible o estoy muy errado?
Saludos


----------



## jesus mogollon

aqi tienes un diagrama para que armes tu inversor de voltaje


----------



## jesus mogollon

Aqui les dejo mi inversor

inyecta 50 o 60 hz por la entrada de audio y en la salida un transformador 9volt. 120 o 240voltios esto mejora el rendimiento del transformador

conecta el transformador donde va el parlante

en lugar de los irf540 se cambian por irfz48.al colocar en paralelo aumentas la corriente y puedes colocar un transformador mas grande


----------



## mendek

bueno bueno bueno pues ando medio contento por que acabo de experimentar con un nuevo circuito que la verdad ahorita mismo acabo d apagarlo con muy muy buenos resultados pero estube experimentando con varios transformadores y hasta que lo logre pues aqui les posteo el circuito.


----------

